# Bell X-1 Photos



## MIflyer (May 25, 2019)

A few years ago a friend of mine happened to find out that they were taking the Bell X-1 down from hanging in the ASM. He rushed to get his camera. And they were having a special visitor that day. Guess who!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (May 31, 2019)

General Yeager is a Hell of a guy, however I think whoever runs the store on his website should be shot.

Right Stuff Store Link

I live in Tampa. A suburb of Tampa is Brandon. That's home to the "General Chuck Yeager Cadet Squadron" of the Civil Air Patrol. In Yeager's website store, they're selling the 3 1/4 inch shoulder patch the cadets wear on their uniforms for $90 each. These are the ones the cadets buy for a few bucks each. Another good one is unsigned 11"x17" posters of the X-1, on plain paper, for $750.00. They're also selling 1:100 plastic scale model kits of Yeager's P-51 for $5,000.00 (that's right...FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS). Part of the item description reads, "...they are value-priced at a time when hobbyists are looking for *low-cost*, high-value plastic models with realistic detail. " (The emphasis added to the words "low-cost" is mine.) I found it on eBay for $15, brand new.

It takes all kinds.



-Irish


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------

